# ActivFlora rescape coming soon



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Recently I have found ActivFlora substrate, reading on it - 

_BENEFITS OF ACTIV-FLORA™_ • Activ-Flora™ contains a natural balance of essential minerals including Phosphorous, Magnesium, Potassium, Calcium, Sulphur, Iron, Manganese, Cobalt, Copper, Magnesium, Sodium, Nickel, Vanadium, Zinc, Barium, Chromium and Aluminum. • 100% Natural - does not contain artificial dyes or additives… Activ-Flora's natural color is derived from 
its nutrient-rich composition. • Will not alter pH in your Planted Aquarium. • Naturally Spherical grains promotes maximum diffusion. • Activ-Flora™ is rich in Iron, No need for laterite. • Contains LIVE® Heterotrophic bacteria for Instant Cycling® of your planted aquarium. • Promotes healthy root system - Active-Flora is extremely micro porous by nature • Activ-Flora™ contains a vast store of micronutrients which are slow-released and can be readily accessed in larger amounts by plant roots, making it self-sustaining for an indefinite period of time. • Bio-activ Phosphorous™ for faster, healthier plant growth.
Elemental Analysis  Aluminum ..................10210​   Magnesium .............. 2281​   Barium ..........................124​   Manganese .....................64​   Calcium..........................195​   Sodium.........................223​   Cobalt...............................6​   Nickel............................12​   Chromium........................13​   Vanadium.......................15​   Copper ............................17​   Zinc...............................29​   Iron.............................18500​   Units=mg/kg​   Potassium .................. 2195​  


I plan to tear down my 40B and test it with this substrate instead of Miracle Grow and Black Diamond. It's nutrient rich and made for planted tanks.

We found a great deal on it at Thatpetplace.com 18.99 a bag (20lb) and only 6.99 shipping - no matter how many bags you order. For substrate that is a STEAL in shipping, everywhere else I looked wanted over 30.00 in shipping. 6.99 in shipping I don't expect it to be fast to get here but should be here within a few weeks.

I am going with Floralite the lightest color, I waffled on the Lakegems color because it's a mixture of grey and dark colors but I really like the white the best. 

I found some awesome driftwood at the aquarium the other day so new aquascape incoming soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

That sounds great, but if you are going to have snails I would be worried about the copper in the substrate, but I am not sure, as I have never used that gravel, and I have never kept snails on purpose, that is just what I have read/ heard.


----------



## chibikaie (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd love to hear how this goes. I'm planning on redoing my own 40B, but I'm leaning toward a humus-based mixture. I hear so much about fancy substrates, yet am very skeptical of all the claims.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This substrate is fine with snails and shrimp. The copper is no different that what is found in most fertilizers used. This substrate will NOT harm any livestock.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

It does sound promising based on the nutrient composition, however I am wary of the actual gravel. If the nutrients are just mixed into the gravel as opposed to composing it, they could easy be washed off during a water change. I prefer clay based substrates for this reason. 

I am highly skeptical that you will be able to obtain similar results similar to what is found on the bag.

Best of luck! Looking forward to seeing your results! Hope you can prove me wrong!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

The gravel is specially made. It's not just gravel with ferts thrown in the bag. They are made into the gravel and are porous and self sustaining for long life. 

I'd not pay for expensive gravel with ferts thrown in the bag, i could just do that myself.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have seen some people trying activflora vs eco-complete and it seems activflora usually wins by a bit, we will be doing this ourselves as I am redoning our 46 bowfront with eco-complete and her 40b with activflora, we are trying these instead of doing strictly npt's npt work really well but have their draw backs


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmmm that looks promising! I still have my TruAqua 6.6 gallon to set up once we get moved to NM, I think I will be giving this a try!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

peachii said:


> The gravel is specially made. It's not just gravel with ferts thrown in the bag. They are made into the gravel and are porous and self sustaining for long life.
> 
> I'd not pay for expensive gravel with ferts thrown in the bag, i could just do that myself.


pardon me--did not intend to step on any toes; and i would totally agree with you. upon closer examination, it seems that all the colored bags are composed of different gravel compositions.

looking at each, it seems that the black (volcanic based, reminds me of ecocomplete), red (volcanic/akadama clay chips, reminds me of flourite), and possibly white colored gravel (baked clay) look like the best bet to go, since these are all porous and also have saturation capability. the ones that send up red flags for me are the floragems and lakegems, as these looks primarily made up of crushed quartz and nonporous rocks. that was why i made the statement that i made--i should have looked at all of them before making my hypothesis.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

How about an update on how it's going so far?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

This is an updated picture of the 40 gallon tank. I LOVE the activ-flora substrate in both of the tanks it is in. I really want a couple bags of the black to re-do a couple more tanks as well. No complaints with it so far, the plants and I both love it.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Those look great!


----------

